# Pay Package- Please Comment!



## Melobel (Mar 21, 2008)

Hello Everyone!

I'm a fresh graduate from SG and am being offered a job by a SG company to relocate to Dubai. I don't know if this package is reasonable or otherwise, please comment.

Basic Pay= AED 76,200 per annum
Housing Allowance= AED 48,000 per annum
Transport Allowance= AED 4,800 per annum
Travel Allowance= AED 1,600 per annum
*Total= AED 130,600 per annum*

On top of this, they are giving me a one time relocation payment of AED 4,000

I understand that this company will be located near Academic City, and I intend to stay near my workplace. 

Will my allowances be enough? Should I negotiate for a higher one time relocation payment? AED 4000 seems very little.

How is the living standards in Dubai like? I heard that grocceries are expensive. Please help!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

In brief I'd say your package is nowhere near enough.

If you have read other threads (inc the sticky) you will see that you will need a LOT more than that housing allowance to find anywhere decent to live. In most areas one-beds are going for AED 90k. Your basic - AED 6,350 - is ridiculously low.

The transport allowance isn't enough to even rent half a car.

I don't think groceries are expensive, although it depends on where you shop & whether you buy lots of UK or US brands. Been a long time since I was in SG so I don't know how they compare. This is the least of your problems.

Essentially - do not take this position unless your package is at least doubled.


----------



## Melobel (Mar 21, 2008)

Oh my gosh! Really? 

What if my friends and I are willing to share an apartment together? Is it enough then?

Double the pay package? I don't know if I will be able to negotiate to get double of that. The company came to our University to hire fresh graduates like myself, and about 10 of us were given the same offer.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Melobel said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I'm a fresh graduate from SG and am being offered a job by a SG company to relocate to Dubai. I don't know if this package is reasonable or otherwise, please comment.
> 
> ...



Mate.... That is nowhere near enough to live in Dubai. 

If you follow my golden rule (that ive decided upon with the months of researching my move), base the fact that to rent *a place in an acceptable area will cost you 100,000 AED per year.* And that's just for a 1br apartment!

You can live in other cheaper places, i know that international city is next to the sewerage plant (no thanks) and other cheap places are so out of town that it would take you hours to get to work, a waste of time and money.

Also you have to pay rent upfront. You would need to go to Dubai with 100,000 AED in your pocket ($38,000 SGD) to pay for your rent for the entire year, as soon as you sign the lease.

You'd hardly be able to survive, let alone enjoy yourself for that kind of money.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

it's a no brainer I am afraid, sharing might be an option to lighten the burden of extortionate rents though


----------



## Antunes (Mar 22, 2008)

I agree based on my research that isn´t enough.


----------

